# I don't know a thing



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know the first thing about planted tanks but i just got some ghost cats for my 10 gallon and i wanted to give them a place to hide out in. I thought that plants would look nice but i know that plants need lighting. What is the most basic light to take care of some basic plants? I am knew to freshwater but i have delt with taking care of coral in my old saltwater aquariums. Thanks


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If you're going to stick to low light plants like anubias, java ferns, java moss, hornwort, etc., (which are all very nice) you won't need much by way of fancy lighting. A standard CF fixture would be just fine. Freshwater plants do well when dosed with supplements too; Seachem makes a product called Flourish that is great.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

+1

Java ferns and Anubias need to either be attached to a rock or driftwood. Don't plant them in the substrate that you have. Neither of those plants like for their rhizomes to be buried.

Do some research on low light plants and their needs, there's so much information out there and it really makes having aquariums more fun. I'm very happy with a planted tank.


----------



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

Really? Just a standard CF fixture? Awesome! Thanks. How much do these plants go for? Its terrible because this does not fit into my buget but i can't stop buying stuff for my fish!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Lighting in planted tanks seems like the easiest thing in the world after caring for a reef tank doesn't it? A lot cheaper too. The plants are cheap too. You could probably post in the Want to Buy section of this forum and get some of these plants from people. Also, check out freshwater plants on Drs. Foster and Smith, LiveAquaria: Freshwater Plants: Freshwater Aquarium Plant Species for the Home Aquarium


----------



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

Its SO much cheaper! I used to think freshwater was for sissies or something but now i love it! It's so great. Thanks for the quick replies. I got some great info  Hopefully my ghost cats will have a place to hide soon.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey! Freshwater's not for sissies LOL! Just kidding, it's funny though, when I think of saltwater fish keeping, I think of expense and confusion...I guess it's the unknown element about saltwater that keeps me away! Once I get my feet more wet in freshwater, maybe I'll dabble in marine.

Glad to know you'll be saving $$$!


----------



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

Sweet Tee! Nice pun with the, "Once I get my feet more wet in freshwater." Haha thanks. Its nice to be saving money. Its also very nice that i have leftover equipment from my saltwater tanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use 4-6 bunches of anacharis, 4-6 vals, 4 small potted plants (crypts, anubias, swords) and a single amazon sword on my 10g tanks.

for a substrate I use 1" peat moss ($12/bale), 1" play sand ($3/50 pound bag) and 1" of pro choice select ($8/50 pound bag). You could also use just aquarium gravel.

I set up each layer, wet it, level/clean that add the next. I then plant all the plants and then finally fill the tank with water poured over a dish.

But that's just my way.

Worth at most .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Oh for lighting I use just a 1 tube flourescent fixture.

But I you have a choice, I found an incandescent hood and used 2 spiral cf tubes. 2 15w would give you all the light you need ans 6500k only costs $6 at you rlocal wall mart. I actually recommend 2 10w tubes to help discourage algae and keep the plants thriving.

Oh yea. No filter no mechanical circualtion (not even an air stone) and no water changes.


my .02


----------

